# wide-body kit install cost??



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

I know there may be lots of different answers to the following question...but still need more info on the subject of install cost>>

how much is it (on avg.) for a full kit install + full paint? Im looking at a full ORIGIN body kit- this kit is somewhat prepped from the factory, and supposedly easy to install due to great fitment.

the body kit parts>> over-fenders (front and back), front/rear bumpers, side skirts, + some shaved emblems on the rear.

Ive heard from friends that it is around $2000 for install w/ full paint job. Im looking for some added input before I contact a body shop...any info much appreciated.

also, can most professional body shops do the install? 

I dont know of any specialty/custom shops in my area (richmond VA)...but there are many body-shops/collision repair shops.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

a full install plus paint will probably run you more along the lines of 4-5k, pretty much any good body shop can do the install just ask to see if they have done anything like it before, the reason it will cost so much is that they have to mold the rear fenders on and take the old front fenders off and replace with the new ones, expect they will probably have your car for about 2 weeks depending on how busy they are


----------



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks for that info.

looks like I may be better off getting a 350 or G35- because after the body work, susp, wheels, brakes, and SR20DET build and swap...I will be spending close to the same amount.

the Z and G35 already have everything I want..only thing missing is the wheels and possibly minor engine mods.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

but think about it this way, if you do the mods to your 240 then it will be your car, it will be different from everyone elses, if you buy a g35 or z it will be just like everyone elses, plus the insurance difference


----------



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

hmm...very good point.

if I decide to keep it, the thing Im most NOT looking forward to w/ the 240 is the engine swap and auto to 5-speed conversion. I think this will cost another 4-5000. then brakes, suspension, interior...15 grand altogether. but man.. I bet it will be totally worth it when all is said and done.

but I do believe the origin 'stylish' kit will make the 240 look more 'exotic' than any Z or G35... around here anyway. this is due to the lower profile and all-around low stance of the 240- which I really like. plus, there are quite a few Zs and G35s on the road- hardly any S14s.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

yea, good luck man, if you were around here i would help you out with the kit, i work at a body shop, have you ever thought of something different than the sr20???i mean you want to be different right.........like me im goin with a vg30et swap in my 91, and the chargespeed body kit with 20mm front fenders and 50 mm rear add ons


----------



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah, I actually thought about a VQ35DE...lol..but I was just day dreaming. I heard that swap is like 12-15 grand total. then I thought about a RB25DET.

but believe me, around here an SR20DET swap is pretty rare. plus it is the cheapest way to go. Id like to try to find an SR from an S15, but I dont want that 6-speed that comes w/ S15 SRs. I either want the S14 5-speed, or some sort of sequential/auto trans.. which is very expensive and rare..unless I get an IKEYA sequential shifter which is inexpensive compared to a quiafe or HKS sequential. the IKEYA shifter is a nice part, but is also tall and ugly.


----------

